# Benefits of removing Zoysia seed heads



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Is there any benefit to removing zoysia seed heads? I mowed today at .5" and there was quite a bit of material, mostly seed heads.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Depending on what kind of zoysia you have the seeds may be sterile, making it just a cosmetic thing.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Cosmetic alone for the seed heads.. but if your wanting to improve the look, I'd look at working on the wash boarding you've got going on. Zoysia is about to go dormant, looks about halfway there as well, so outside of a scraggly cut you have to look at all winter, no harm.


----------



## waltonereed (Aug 16, 2020)

How's your zoysia still looking so green? Mine was zapped white last week with the really cold temps.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

waltonereed said:


> How's your zoysia still looking so green? Mine was zapped white last week with the really cold temps.


It looks like he is by water in the back.


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> waltonereed said:
> 
> 
> > How's your zoysia still looking so green? Mine was zapped white last week with the really cold temps.
> ...


The backyard is facing south and gets a lot of sun. There is a small pond in the back, but I doubt that does much re: temperature. Here's a picture from mid October.


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> Cosmetic alone for the seed heads.. but if your wanting to improve the look, I'd look at working on the wash boarding you've got going on. Zoysia is about to go dormant, looks about halfway there as well, so outside of a scraggly cut you have to look at all winter, no harm.


Any advice for getting rid of the washboard look? The zoysia is so thick in those spots it seems it cannot be avoided. It does not stand out as much in the summer months.


----------



## waltonereed (Aug 16, 2020)

mitch1588 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > Cosmetic alone for the seed heads.. but if your wanting to improve the look, I'd look at working on the wash boarding you've got going on. Zoysia is about to go dormant, looks about halfway there as well, so outside of a scraggly cut you have to look at all winter, no harm.
> ...


Interested in this as well. Same issue with my zoysia. I thought it might have to do with too much thatch built up?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I would think doing a moderate verticut would help in those areas but I would definitely wait until it is growing strong in late spring/early summer.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Yeah verticut, needs thinned out some. Not sure what reel count you have but adjust the clip rate, slow down, or decrease the blades. Hunt around on ways to do it, mower dependent of course. Still looks great, by the way. Healthy stand of zoysia there.


----------



## marcjw (Aug 28, 2020)

Nice looking lawn!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Cosmetic is my guess. My emerald has reddish heads now, zeon not. I thought about a clean up now.

Love those curves


----------

